# ATV's on the ice...registration?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

For those state park lakes that allow ATV's on the ice, what sort of permit/licensing is needed to be legal and where do you get the stuff, BMV?

Thanks!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

You will need to get the Ohio Off road sticker. Just take your title to your local BMV and tell them what you need. Dont quote me but i believe that i paid around $10 for mine last year


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

has anyone here ever been asked for a tag?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

yes at Crane creek last winter


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Used to be like $5.00 for 3 yr sticker. Now its like $31.50. As of this year, went into effect along with $75.00 fine for expired plates over 1 week past your birthday.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have also been checked a few times, both on the frozen lakes and while out riding it on trails. Shake, does this mean your going to be riding a new vehicle this year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys...

Naw Dale not for me...a buddy has a quad and after draggin a shanty across indian, he offered to be our mule


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

My atv was both checked at catawba and crane creek


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

My quad was checked 3 or 4 times at the catawba ramp last yr.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have never been checked regarding the quad. Checked for how many fish etc. They must be getting more aggresive with their quad stickers etc.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

swantucky said:


> I have never been checked regarding the quad. Checked for how many fish etc. They must be getting more aggresive with their quad stickers etc.


The times I was checked for the quad sticker at the catawba ramp they were pretty much just standing there checking everyone that went by. They probably checked my quad sticker because they noticed my EMPTY bucket most days


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Last year I wanted to take my JD Gator on Erie but I had no type of stickers as the unit had never left my property. I had no idea what I might need so I started with the DMV. They said they had no idea and directed me to the Hiway Patrol. They also had no idea and directed me to the ODNR. The ODNR told me that there was no off road sticker or registration required for operation of these vehicles on frozen waters. I asked about across the parking lot on my way to the lake (you know how they like to trap you) and they said absolutely no requirements. I also asked about tail and marker lights as mine are damaged from 15 years of use (and kids) and they said there are no requirements for lights either. That all suprised me but this unit was used up there a few times there last year with no problems.
That being said, if the ORV stickers are neglegable in cost than I would just get one because that allows use at other areas. But this is what I was told by the State last year with regards to driving on ice.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Who does the checking? Game warden or watercraft, or sheriff, cops, ranger? I have never been asked for any watercraft info by game warden, and vice-versa, watercraft has never asked to see my fish. Just curious. 

I went out with a friend a few times and we were never checked.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

guys like me have a 3 wheeler they didnt come with a title and you CAN NOT get an ORV sticker for them. state wont give you one.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I did not have a title for my 4 wheeler,I had to get a certificate of origin I think that is what it was called ,I went to a car dealer to have that done they just checked the serial numbers and putting them on a paper forum ,then I had to take it to a deputy registrar to get a title,the whole deal took about a hour and I think $25,, I had my stickers checked at a marina today,,I did knot know they even had a pass card to get in,,felt like making him chase me and pleading stupid but did not ,,,He did say they get quite a few guys with out stickers every year because many run there machines on their own land and don't need them


----------

